# Formieren von Umrichtern, die im Lager liegen?



## Sockenralf (3 Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

in div. Anleitungen zu Umrichtern wird geraten, wenn die Geräte länger liegen, diese vor dem Einsatz zu formieren.

Wie wird das bei euch gehandhabt?
Macht ihr das regelmäßig?
Haltet ihr euch daran?

Ich bitte um Ratschläge, Anregungen etc.



PS: die Programmierer von Neu-Maschinen werden jetzt ungläubig den Kopf schüttel oder über die bösen Instandhalter mildtätig lächeln  


MfG


----------



## kermit (3 Mai 2008)

ja, da ist selbst bei
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Formieren
nichts brauchbares zu finden

aber gegoogelt hab ich noch nicht ...

jetzt hab ich gegoogelt:
http://www.radiomuseum.org/forum/elkos_neu_formieren.html

ich sag mal so: ein kluger Instandhalter prüft regelmäßig die Funktionsfähigkeit seines Lagerbestandes. Leider kann man sich dabei aber auch allerlei Stress einhandeln ...


----------



## Sockenralf (3 Mai 2008)

kermit schrieb:


> ich sag mal so: ein kluger Instandhalter prüft regelmäßig die Funktionsfähigkeit seines Lagerbestandes. Leider kann man sich dabei aber auch allerlei Stress einhandeln ...


 

Hallo,

letzte Woche passiert:
Ein alter 6SE20 tut blöd und kündigt sich scheinbar an.
Also rödelt einer meiner Jungs in den Keller und holt einen passenden 440er.
Festgestellt, daß er formiert werden muß
Alles nach Anleitung gemacht --> nach 8 Stunden stellt sich raus, daß der NEUE!!! (aber schon 2 Jahre im Keller liegende) Umrichter defekt ist
Fürchterlich über´s große S geärgert

:sw8:

Den nächsten 440er geholt --> wieder formiert
ab 350V Anschlußspannung geht der Umrichter (UNBENUTZT!!!) auf Zwischenkreis-Überspannung
*NOCH MEHR ÜBERS GROßE S GEÄRGERT*   :sw14: 


Ich übe gerade die "Ansprache" für den Siemens-Außendienstler nächste Woche  


MfG


----------



## kermit (3 Mai 2008)

so was ähnliches hatte ich gerade erst - allerdings kein Teil mit dicken Siebelkos, aber vielleicht waren auch da die Kondensatoren schuld ... na, ja, Ersatzteil eingebaut - UND AUCH NOCH GLEICHES FEHLERBILD!!! bei einem Teil, das gerade erst vor zwei Monaten noch gut getestet war

Man, man, man, kann Dir Sagen, bis klar war, dass das Ersatzteil den Schaden hat und nicht der zugehörige Gleichstrommotor - war kurz davor, den Motor zu wechseln - hab dann doch noch mal den Stromrichter quergetauscht - na, dann hatte ich den zweiten, defekten Stromrichter ...

War bei mir nicht der Große S, aber Elko-Probleme, das war schon öfter ...


----------



## lorenz2512 (4 Mai 2008)

hallo,
das mit dem formieren habe ich bis jetzt nur bei siemens gelesen, und bisher immer glück gehabt, auch fu's die 8 jahre auf halde gelegen haben funzen, ist aber ein ein interessantes thema.


----------



## adiemus84 (4 Mai 2008)

Servus,

ob man formieren muss, ist Herstellerabhängig. SEW FU's müssen beispielsweise nicht formiert werden, da die schlankere Zwischenkreiskondensatoren haben, so der Support von SEW. Wir hängen die trotzdem pro Jahr Lagerzeit 1h ans Netz.

Bei Siemens kannst du hier mal nachlesen:
http://www.automation.siemens.com/W...aspx?PageIndex=1&PostID=68937&Language=de#top

Ob Micromaster formiert werden müssen, weiß ich nicht. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass es nicht nötig ist, sonst würde es ja in der Anleitung stehen.

Wir selbst haben keine Kompakt Plus Geräte, sondern nur Kompakt Geräte und die Schrankgeräte, somit habe ich die über den Link erreichbare "Spar" Formierschaltung noch nicht getestet. 

Ich weiß jetzt nicht ob ich da richtig informiert sind, aber Kompakt Plus Geräte sind doch einfach nur von den Abmessungen her kleinere Kompakt Geräte, oder etwa doch nicht?

Wechselrichter, schließen wir einfach auf den Zwischenkreis eines anderen speisenden FU's drauf. Natürlich mit der Gefahr, dass der speisende FU zerstört wird.


----------



## iceman (4 Mai 2008)

Sockenralf schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> in div. Anleitungen zu Umrichtern wird geraten, wenn die Geräte länger liegen, diese vor dem Einsatz zu formieren.
> 
> ...



Wir verwenden in der Regel Lenze FUs.
Lenze gibt vor, nach Lagerzeit > 2 Jahre zu formieren. Bei uns liegen glücklicherweise FUs nie länger als 6 Monate 

Hier ein Auszug aus dem Lenze SHB, wie das formieren durchgeführt werden kann.

iceman


----------



## Solaris (5 Mai 2008)

KEB-FU's brauchen ab 1 Jahr Lagerung laut Hersteller auch eine Sonderbehandlung.


----------



## funkdoc (6 Mai 2008)

jaja diese verdammten elektrolytkondensatoren....

grüsse


----------



## Falcon4 (8 Mai 2008)

Ohne Garantie,
in der letzten Firma habe ich die Siemens Fu´s 420,440 nicht formiert, und sie laufen immer noch! Obwohl es die Schätze damals nicht mal mehr bei Siemens gab  Und diese definitiv nie an Spannung geleckt haben.
Funkioniert haben die Dinger auch aber nur mit zittern laufen allerdings seit 3 Jahren einwandfrei!
Aber schön das auch andere über das formieren stolpern. ICh konnte die formierung aus Zeitgründen und aus Ratlösigkeit nie durchführen


----------



## dante (10 Mai 2008)

gude,
also in der firma wo ich arbeite werden FUs jedes jahr ca 1 - 2 H ans netz gehangen oder mal ne nacht über.

Liegt halt an den Kondensatoren wenn man längere lagerzeit hat


----------

